# The True Story behind The Exorcism of Anneliese Michel / Emily Rose - Part 1



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/UlPlCZ0OXRU]The True Story behind The Exorcism of Anneliese Michel / Emily Rose - Part 1 of 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bloodrock44

*I can believe this. And it seemed to be a powerful one. I have exorcised demons. But it was the first time I've heard of a possessed person volunteering for exorcism. That usually doesn't happen. They usually do everything they can to avoid it. *


----------



## waltky

Dat looks like one o' Uncle Ferd's g/f's.


----------



## Bloodrock44

AngelsNDemons said:


> The True Story behind The Exorcism of Anneliese Michel / Emily Rose - Part 1 of 2 - YouTube



This is sad [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION] puts a chill up your spine.


----------



## SuMar

I've seen the movie..I have a hard time believing she was possessed. I think she suffered from extreme mental illness and had some form of epilepsy causing massive seizures. I think this was just a very sad situation.


----------



## Bloodrock44

AngelsNDemons said:


> The True Story behind The Exorcism of Anneliese Michel / Emily Rose - Part 1 of 2 - YouTube



*I think my ex wife was a demon. Just sayin'*


----------



## Moonglow

yeah, she reminds me of my second wife also.


----------



## emilynghiem

SuMar said:


> I've seen the movie..I have a hard time believing she was possessed. I think she suffered from extreme mental illness and had some form of epilepsy causing massive seizures. I think this was just a very sad situation.



Dear SuMar: May I recommend the Books
Glimpses of the Devil
People of the Lie
by Dr. Scott Peck

He also did not believe in demonic possession and exorcism.
Until he saw observable proof of how these energies/entities operated
and then the effects and stages of removing them from the patients they were dominating.

So until you see proof, of course, there is no reason to believe in something you
haven't seen or experienced, or know someone credible who has.

I happen to know someone who has helped free people of all kinds of
satanic and demonic forces making them crazy. And these people were healed
and either went back to normal lives, or went into ministry to help other people.

See also Home - Christian Healing Ministries

This is on the cutting edge of where science and medicine is heading
with curing mental and physical conditions, including some considered incureable by
medicine alone. Dr. MacNutt's book on HEALING 1999 or later mentions a medical
study on Rheumatoid Arthritis where the spiritual healing therapy to forgive issues
passed down from previous generations helped to heal RA patients including 
one man who was completely bedridden and crippled with pain going into the
study, and ended up pain free and walking with no need for medication after that.

the same process of casting out negative blockages
so the body can heal itself as naturally designed
also works to heal the mind which is also designed to recover.

So whatever is preventing the mind or body from healing itself,
that is where the forgiveness prayer to cast out the negative sick energy
allows natural healing and life energy to flow where it was previously blocked.

It's a natural process, but requires people to choose forgiveness.
It cannot be forced, just like AA only works if people choose to let go and receive help.


----------



## emilynghiem

Bloodrock44 said:


> *I can believe this. And it seemed to be a powerful one. I have exorcised demons. But it was the first time I've heard of a possessed person volunteering for exorcism. That usually doesn't happen. They usually do everything they can to avoid it. *



I think it's two separate steps.

First a family member or someone close to the person asks for help.
And the prayer starts with interceding, where 2 or 3 agree in Christ.

But then the person agrees to go through the process.
So that is another step.

And then after that, I found there is usually another step
where the person on their own asks for help to pray for
all the internal issues that went into all this to be resolved.

So it takes more than one stage anyway.


----------



## SuMar

emilynghiem said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the movie..I have a hard time believing she was possessed. I think she suffered from extreme mental illness and had some form of epilepsy causing massive seizures. I think this was just a very sad situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear SuMar: May I recommend the Books
> Glimpses of the Devil
> People of the Lie
> by Dr. Scott Peck
> 
> He also did not believe in demonic possession and exorcism.
> Until he saw observable proof of how these energies/entities operated
> and then the effects and stages of removing them from the patients they were dominating.
> 
> So until you see proof, of course, there is no reason to believe in something you
> haven't seen or experienced, or know someone credible who has.
> 
> I happen to know someone who has helped free people of all kinds of
> satanic and demonic forces making them crazy. And these people were healed
> and either went back to normal lives, or went into ministry to help other people.
> 
> See also Home - Christian Healing Ministries
> 
> This is on the cutting edge of where science and medicine is heading
> with curing mental and physical conditions, including some considered incureable by
> medicine alone. Dr. MacNutt's book on HEALING 1999 or later mentions a medical
> study on Rheumatoid Arthritis where the spiritual healing therapy to forgive issues
> passed down from previous generations helped to heal RA patients including
> one man who was completely bedridden and crippled with pain going into the
> study, and ended up pain free and walking with no need for medication after that.
> 
> the same process of casting out negative blockages
> so the body can heal itself as naturally designed
> also works to heal the mind which is also designed to recover.
> 
> So whatever is preventing the mind or body from healing itself,
> that is where the forgiveness prayer to cast out the negative sick energy
> allows natural healing and life energy to flow where it was previously blocked.
> 
> It's a natural process, but requires people to choose forgiveness.
> It cannot be forced, just like AA only works if people choose to let go and receive help.
Click to expand...




I never said I didn't believe in demonic possession, I don't think it was demonic possession in this particular case.


----------



## emilynghiem

SuMar said:


> I never said I didn't believe in demonic possession, I don't think it was demonic possession in this particular case.



1. Yes, very few cases are true possession.

2. It is more common to have negative "oppression" or influence carried from the past, with things as simple as not forgiving a parent, and then reacting every time a spouse or boss acts the same way, to create a "chronic" problem that won't go away until the original root issue is fully forgiven and no longer projected or repeated. This board and the internet are full of people projecting issues and emotions from the past, everyone goes through this as part of our healing and resolution process to reach agreement and closure point by point. I don't know anyone who isn't affected either directly or indirectly.

3. I guess what I should have clarified,
is that EVEN in cases where it IS mental illness,
the reason the person is either rejecting or NOT RESPONDING to therapy
is where the negative/demonic influence is blocking the healing process.

Mental illness and spiritual sickness from oppression/possession
are NOT "either/or"

The patients in Scott Peck's and Francis MacNutt's books
ARE diagnosed with Schizophrenia. So they did have mental illness, verified by medical professionals.

You are right, as Dr. Peck said also, that not all cases are so severe as to be
caused by demonic possession. And Dr. MacNutt issues strong corrections that
mistaking cases for this instead of treating people using other methods is harmful
and dangerous.

If someone is not getting CURED then I would seek the option of exorcism to see if it
helps. In no way is this EVER a "substitute" for medical or mental health treatment.

In Peck's book especially, he made it clear full treatment required all the steps
from the exorcism to therapy to address the patient's mind and also the
physical medicine because the problems had affected them on that level as well.

What I take exception with is treating this as either/or.

There is no harm in testing if the patient responds to exorcism or deliverance.
but there is harm in neglecting to try this method if it would have CURED the patient
of teh CAUSES of the symptoms that otherwise require continuous medication or therapy.

In cases of Schizophrenia, the spiritual healing has been shown to CURE the CAUSE.
So I agree somewhat with doctors like Larry Dossey who question the medical and legal
ethics of not offering the choice to patients of this free and effective therapy, which
does not negate or replace medicine but either complements it or can possibly cure
the disease so the other symptoms can be treated, reduced or eliminated all together.

Even in cases where it's NOT caused by demons,
the spiritual healing helps the mind to with self-healing so it still helps the patient
and their families.

In the case of this family, there were also issues with them either
a. neglecting the medicine that could have been administered along with the spiritual therapy
so again it's NOT "either/or" but all of the above (as Dr. MacNutt explains healing as treating the WHOLE person, body mind and spirit, using methods for each level)
b. divisions within the Catholic authority so that the full spiritual healing
was not available as long as the church community is not praying unified in full agreement
(Dr. MacNutt also has written about this, where some denominations within the Christian body reject spiritual
healing altogether as manipulating God's will, others teach false faith healing that rejects medicine, etc.)

So there were other issues going on as to why this patient did not receive
the full healing as practiced today without negating medicine and/or church authority.

We're in a much better position today with science and with unified relations among different denominations to apply and even prove spiritual healing hidden in the past.

Sumar: what I've found is
as long as there are SOME conflicts or SOME unforgiven or unresolved issues
the same "negative energy" as in these more extreme cases of demonic oppression or possession can STILL cause sickness to go untreated and uncured.

So that is present, regardless. Whether it causes the mental illness itself or
prevents the person/family from being healed. The unforgiveness is the key to address.

The more those factors of unforgiven issues or conflicts are resolved,
then more fully will the other methods and resources needed to heal people and relationships
be shared to facilitate greater prevention and correction of all causes of disease and illness.

I'm glad this knowledge is getting out there and being debated and discussed seriously.
The more the scientific proof is established by medical studies,
we'll see more and more healing and prevention and fewer cases of
people dying or killing others from cureable conditions going untreated.

Once it catches on, the good results will multiply and more tragedies will be prevented.
So the message in Anneliese's story that her suffering would have redeeming value in the future
will come true, because other people will not have to suffer from lack of medical and spiritual treatment combined
due to misunderstanding that these somehow "negate" each other,
instead of applying all forms of treated as necessary for body mind and spirit to heal in full.

When the false wall separating science from religion comes down,
I hope to see it celebrated as the Berlin Wall coming down,
and liberating people on all sides of this and related issues.


----------

